# σουρλουλού



## Theseus (Apr 24, 2012)

In my list of Geek words for sluts & studs, I came upon a word I didn't know for a 'tart' namely the above.
I read the article in Frikipedia on it:-

Η Σουρλουλού είναι ένα πράμμα αλλόκοτο και συνήθως εξαιρετικά επικίνδυνο για τον άνθρωπο, ειδικά τον ανεκπαίδευτο τον άνθρωπο που δε λογάει από πού θα το πιάσει. Οι σουρλουλούδες δεν πρέπει να συγχέονται με της λουδουδούδες, οι οποίες είναι ένα είδος ιδαίτερα ευεργετικό και ενίοτε φιλικό προς το είδος του ανθρώπου και του δίδουν χαρά, ολοκλήρωση και μια φρεσκάδα που διαρκεί όλη μέρα.

Από τα προϊστορικά τα χρόνια, οι σουρλουλούδες έκαναν την εμφάνισή τους σε όλα τα μήκη και τα πλάτη της γης και εν ολίγοις όπου υπήρχαν άνθρωποι, που τραβάνε τις σουρλουλούδες σαν τη μύγα μες το γάλα. *Οι σουρλουλού*, μετά τη χειραφέτηση αρκετών εξ' αυτών, *την πάτησε * και εξαναγκάστηκε κι αυτή να πιάσει δουλειά σε πάμπολες περιπτώσεις, τουλάχιστον μέχρι να βρει ένα θύμα με το συμπάθειο ή *όπως αλλιώς νομίζει ο καθείς χωρίς αυτό, να τη συντηρεί.
*
Οι σουρλουλούδες τρέφονται με λεφτά (Εξ'ου και το "πού πας, αυτή είναι σουρλουλού, θα σου φάει τα λεφτά") και με ανθρώπους (Εξ'ου και το "θα σε φάνε οι σουρλουλούδες εσένα"). *Ενίοτε αρέσκονται και σε ΙΧ επιβατικά (πχ "του' φαγε τ'αμάξι").*. The meaning is fairly straightforward but I confess the words highlighted in bold puzzle me. ΙΧ is presumably a model of car. A little help, please!:s:)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 24, 2012)

The first point in bold contains a spelling error. It should be: *η* σουρλουλού [...] την πάτησε (lucked out). Rough translation:

The tart, after the emancipation of several of her counterparts, lucked out and has been forced to get a job on numerous occasions, at least until she found a victim -no offence or however, with offence- to maintain her.


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2012)

Mind you, Φρικηπαίδεια does not apply very rigorous standards as to the quality of its entries. Its definitions are humorous or satirical, and the Greek filled with errors. I'd rather we didn't have its entries quoted here in full and the errors repeated. A simple link should be enough.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 24, 2012)

ΙΧ are the initials for Ιδιωτική Χρήση, *any* car for private use. You can find ΕΙΧ (Επιβατικό ΙΧ, a normal car) and ΦΙΧ (Φορτηγό, a privately owned truck with no license for public use). Public use is Δημόσια Χρήση. The normal trucks come under ΦΔΧ.

IX is pronounced γιωταχί, which you can find in ΛΚΝ. The owner/driver of a IX is called γιωταχής.


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2012)

ΕΙΧ (επιβατικό ιδιωτικής χρήσης) = private passenger car (σε μεταφράσεις που δεν θέλουν το normal car)


----------



## pidyo (Apr 24, 2012)

Σουρλουλού is not exactly a synonym for slut, by the way. It is more of a _terme d'affection_, I think; it can even be used by a grandfather to his perky and dainty ( πώς θα μεταφράζαμε το ναζιάρα μονολεκτικά; ) granddaughter: «Έλα δω μωρή σουρλουλού».


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2012)

Εκεί μπορεί να αντλεί από την αρχική σημασία της λέξης, της ελαφρόμυαλης, όπως θα λέγαμε «Έλα ’δώ, βρε χαζό». Στο ΛΚΝ (το ΛΝΕΓ έχει και τη σημασία της εύκολης γυναίκας):

*σουρλουλού η* [surlulú] Ο37 : ως περιγελαστικός και μειωτικός χαρακτηρισμός γυναίκας που διακρίνεται για την επιπόλαιη συμπεριφορά της, που παραμελεί τα οικογενειακά της καθήκοντα.
[βεν. _turlulu_ 'χαζούλης, άμυαλος', αρχική σημ.: `γκιόνης΄, θηλ. κατά την κατάλ. -ού και παρετυμ. _σούρνω_]


----------



## pidyo (Apr 24, 2012)

Έχει ακόμη μειωτικό χαρακτήρα όμως; Και αν όχι, είναι λογικό να χαρακτηρίζεται έτσι στο λεξικό;


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2012)

Μειωτικό, οπωσδήποτε — οποιο σημείο κι αν καταλαμβάνει στην γκάμα «χαζούλα - επιπόλαιη - ελαφριά». Είναι πολλά τα μειωτικά που χρησιμοποιούμε σε στιγμές τρυφερότητας, π.χ. _πουτανίτσα_, _σκατουλίνα_.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μειωτικό, οπωσδήποτε — οποιο σημείο κι αν καταλαμβάνει στην γκάμα «χαζούλα - επιπόλαιη - ελαφριά». Είναι πολλά τα μειωτικά που χρησιμοποιούμε σε στιγμές τρυφερότητας, π.χ. _πουτανίτσα_, _σκατουλίνα_.


Πρόσθεσε και το "βλαμμένο" στα μειωτικά που λέγονται και τρυφερά.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 24, 2012)

Τώρα θα μου πείτε ότι είναι μειωτικός χαρακτηρισμός και το σουρτούκω που επίσης συνηθίζουν οι παππούδες για τις αγαπημένες τους εγγόνες. (Σταματάω, σταματάω, πρέπει να συνηθίσω στην ιδέα ότι οι παππούδες του σογιού που χρησιμοποίησα ως στατιστικό δείγμα ήταν πειραχτήρια).


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2012)

Θα προσέξεις ότι όλες αυτές οι λέξεις χρησιμοποιούνται με τρυφερότητα σε προσφωνήσεις, ενώ διατηρούν τον μειωτικό χαρακτήρα τους σε γενικότερους χαρακτηρισμούς («Είναι μια σουρλουλού αυτή!»). Στις προσφωνήσεις χρωματίζονται με τον σωστό τόνο και απευθύνονται στα κατάλληλα άτομα. Έτσι παύουν να είναι μειωτικοί χαρακτηρισμοί όταν ο χρήστης τους δεν δέχεται κάτι στο κεφάλι μετά. Δείχνουν τρυφερότητα επειδή υπογραμμίζουν την οικειότητα ανάμεσα στον χρήστη και τον δέκτη, π.χ. τον παππού και την εγγονή. Τα λεξικά δεν μπορούν να τις χαρακτηρίσουν διαφορετικά γιατί αν πάει κάποιος άσχετος ξένος και χρησιμοποιήσει το _βλαμμένο_ θέλοντας να δείξει άνεση και οικειότητα, θα ψάχνει μετά να βρει τον συντάκτη του λεξικού. Καμιά ανάλυση για τη χρήση τού _μαλάκα_;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 24, 2012)

Πάντως, τόσο το _σουρτούκω _όσο και το _σουρλουλού _είναι απαρχαιωμένα, και εμένα τουλάχιστον με κάνουν να σκέφτομαι βιβλία του Τσιφόρου. Θέλω να πω, πέραν από τη χρήση που τους γίνεται όταν κανείς τα λέει χαϊδευτικά, όπως λέει ο πιδύο, ή χάριν αστεϊσμού, δεν νομίζω ότι διατηρούν σήμερα καμιά ιδιαίτερη προσβλητική χροιά.


----------



## sarant (Apr 24, 2012)

Το σουρλουλού το θεωρώ λιγότερο παλιωμένο από το σουρτούκω. Νομίζω ότι ακόμα λέγεται και κυριολεκτικά, δηλ.μειωτικά.


----------



## Theseus (Apr 24, 2012)

And the meaning of "του 'φαγε τ' αμάξι"?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 24, 2012)

It's similar with "του έφαγε τα λεφτά" =s/he made him spend all his money, sell his car etc. You can see many variations: "του 'φαγε τα εργοστάσια" (for an industrialist), "του 'φαγε τα καράβια" (for a ship owner), "του 'φαγε τα σπίτια/τα χωράφια" etc. Practically anything that can be monetized and transformed to small :) gifts for the "βασανάκι". :)


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2012)

...
Reversing the male-female roles, Theseus (the male singer version says: Από πιτσιρίκα *σε *λέγανε μπαμπέσα):

Από πιτσιρίκα με λέγανε μπαμπέσα κι έλαχε σε σένα να δώσω λίγη μπέσα
_Μου 'φαγες όλα τα δαχτυλίδια_, μ' έχεις και κοιμάμαι, κοιμάμαι στα σανίδια...

Μαίρη Λίντα






*τρώω*: ΙΙ. 2α. ξοδεύω ή σπαταλώ κτ.: _Έφαγε την περιουσία του στα χαρτιά. Πού φαγώθηκαν τόσα λεφτά; Tρώει τη μέρα του χαζεύοντας. Έφαγε τα νιάτα του στην ξενιτιά. Φέτος φάγαμε πολύ πετρέλαιο_, καταναλώσαμε για θέρμανση. ΠAΡ έκφρ. η φτήνια* τρώει τον παρά. ΦΡ _τον έφαγε ως το κόκαλο_, τον εκμεταλλεύτηκε οικονομικά. _κάποιος τρώει τις σάρκες του_, για κπ. που ξοδεύοντας ασυλλόγιστα εξαντλεί όλες τις οικονομικές του δυνάμεις. [...]
III. 2α. κλέβω ή ιδιοποιούμαι κτ.: _Mου το 'φαγε το πορτοφόλι. Tου δάνεισα ένα βιβλίο κι αυτός μου το 'φαγε_, δε μου το επέστρεψε. _Mου έφαγε ένα εκατομμύριο_, με απάτη. _Tου έφαγε τη φιλενάδα_, δημιούργησε ερωτικό δεσμό. _Δε θα σ' αφήσω να μου φας τη σειρά_, να μου την πάρεις. _Mε έφαγε στο ζύγι_. ΦΡ τρώει με δύο / με δέκα μασέλες, για κπ. που κάνει μεγάλες καταχρήσεις.


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2012)

ΛΚΝ said:


> _Mε έφαγε στο ζύγι_


Never heard this one. Usually "Με έκλεψε στο ζύγι".


----------



## bernardina (Apr 25, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> It's similar with "του έφαγε τα λεφτά" =s/he made him spend all his money, sell his car etc. You can see many variations: "του 'φαγε τα εργοστάσια" (for an industrialist), "του 'φαγε τα καράβια" (for a ship owner), "του 'φαγε τα σπίτια/τα χωράφια" etc. Practically anything that can be monetized and transformed to small :) gifts for the "βασανάκι". :)



The bigger βάσανο just takes you to the cleaners, in other words σε _ξετινάζει _


----------



## Zazula (Apr 25, 2012)

bernardina said:


> The bigger βάσανο just takes you to the cleaners, in other words σε _ξετινάζει _


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5273-take-to-the-cleaners


----------



## Theseus (Apr 25, 2012)

Point taken, Nickel!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 25, 2012)

ΛΚΝ said:


> _Mε έφαγε στο ζύγι_





nickel said:


> Never heard this one. Usually "Με έκλεψε στο ζύγι".



Χμμ, τώρα που είναι πάλι στην επικαιρότητα ο Πύρρος Δήμας, μήπως είναι χρήσιμο για ορολογία της άρσης βαρών; Εκεί που όταν σηκώσουν τα ίδια κιλά, κερδίζει ο ελαφρότερος; ;)


----------



## bernardina (Apr 25, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χμμ, τώρα που είναι πάλι στην επικαιρότητα ο Πύρρος Δήμας, μήπως είναι χρήσιμο για ορολογία της άρσης βαρών; Εκεί που όταν σηκώσουν τα ίδια κιλά, κερδίζει ο ελαφρότερος; ;)




Άρα η γνωστή προτροπή πρέπει να αλλάξει σε: _Πύρρο, κάτσε κάτω από τον Μπένι!!!_ :laugh:

Σόρι για το άσχετο, αλλά δεν κρατήθηκα :s


----------



## Theseus (Apr 25, 2012)

βλαμμένο means 'hurt/unbalanced'. What does it mean as a term of tenderness?


----------



## Theseus (Apr 25, 2012)

Can you explain the joke to me? I know it's something to do with Pyrros Dimas being appointed in charge of the ballot system of PASOK.


----------



## Theseus (Apr 25, 2012)

Μπράβο σου τ' αξίζεις
που μ' έχεις καταφέρει
Πώς αντέχω ακόμα
ένας Θεός το ξέρει
Κι ύστερα από τόσα δαχτυλίδια
Μ' έχεις και κοιμάμαι,
κοιμάμαι στα σανίδια

Well done you, you deserve it
Who have got round me
How can I still cope
God only knows
And after all those rings
*You have me* and I sleep
I sleep on boards

Is this a correct translation? The words in bold puzzle me. They clearly mean something else.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 25, 2012)

Theseus said:


> βλαμμένο means 'hurt/unbalanced'. What does it mean as a term of tenderness?



Something like that: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=silly billy (the fist case)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 25, 2012)

Theseus said:


> Can you explain the joke to me? I know it's something to do with Pyrros Dimas being appointed in charge of the ballot system of PASOK.


It was something his coach used to shout at him in order to encourage him when he was competing: «Κάτσε κάτω από την μπάρα!» ("Stay under the bar [and lift the barbell]") If you google the Greek phrase, I'm sure you'll find youtube videos with the original scene.

The coach's words have become very famous, mostly because Pyrros Dimas won golden metals in the Olympics. Bernadina is playing with words, because Pyrros Dimas is now a candidate MP with PASOK, whose leader is Evangelos Venizelos, or "Bennie", as he is called jocularly (or affectionately, depends if you're a voter or not ). Bernadina is basically saying: "Pyrro, stay under Bennie [and lift him to support him]". I'm sure she'll explain herself, though :)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 25, 2012)

Theseus said:


> Μπράβο σου τ' αξίζεις
> που μ' έχεις καταφέρει
> Πως αντέχω ακόμα
> ένας Θεός το ξέρει
> ...



_Μ' έχεις και [...]_ means _you have me [...]ing_. You'd say, for example: _μ' έχεις και περιμένω 1 ώρα!_ _You've had me waiting for an hour!_. Μ'έχεις και κοιμάμαι στα σανίδια (the repetition only serves the rhythm of the song) means "_you have me sleeping on the floorboards _[because you have used me and taken all my money and now I don't even have a bed]".


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 25, 2012)

Your gut feeling is correct. It's "you have me sleeping on the floor".

Edit: never mind. Read Palavra's much more insightful post.;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 25, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Bernadina is basically saying: "Pyrro, sit under Bennie [and lift him to support him]". I'm sure she'll explain herself, though :)


On a second level of the joke, PASOK's new leader is a rather weightwise challenged ;) man.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 25, 2012)

Excellent! :clap::clap:

Thanks for the interpretation of the joke, Palavra, doctor! Wouldn't have done better myself ;)


----------

